# How to cheer up a crying cockatiel



## jonnyx2 (Oct 9, 2017)

I have two cockatiels, one male :wf grey: and one female :yellow pied: . The female, named Popis, chirps as if she's sad. What can i do to cheer her up?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I would say give her a little more attention along with affection and head scratches for starters. maybe offer her some treats like millet.:yellow pied:


----------



## jonnyx2 (Oct 9, 2017)

Robert Seale said:


> I would say give her a little more attention along with affection and head scratches for starters. maybe offer her some treats like millet.:yellow pied:


I'll try giving her more attention and millet. Can't offer her head scratches yet since i'm still in the process of taming. Thanks for the help, Rob!


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

I can only speak from experience and have had a number of birds. Speak to your bird each time you pass the cage. If the bird is not ready to leave the cage, just a few words as you would talk with your dog or cat .Make a small fuss over the bird because you are happy to see her.
Too many owners treat their birds as possessions and expect them to "switch on" like a battery toy at the time when they want to play after ignoring the bird all day. The effect one puts into their bird is commensurate with the affection that the bird returns.

Our timid re homed bird was like this but after 12 months of "conversation he gets animated when we pass by an stop to say hi. Sometimes he is quite content just to sit on your shoulder as you read or watch TV

The other posters have hit the nail on the head as far as affection and attention. 

Possibly the sad chirp is just her,as females are often not as vocal and don't always show off like the males tend to do.

Oz


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels don't generally chirp out of sadness. But she may have learned that chirping this way is a good way to get your attention. My suggestion is to give her the attention that she wants.


----------

